# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Грамотно используйте электроприборы во время неблагоприятных погодных условий

## ByFly

Летняя погода дарит нам не только тепло и солнечный свет, но и обильные дожди, и летние грозы. Многих  абонентов беспокоит, что участились случаи, когда вслед за вспышками молний и раскатами грома в их квартирах отключается электроэнергия. Действительно, при прямом воздействии грозовых разрядов на сети энергоснабжения грозовые разряды могут оказывать влияние на работу  электроприборов.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Меня больше беспокоит, когда в хорошую погоду внезапно дисконект на пару часов... не по причине абонента.

----------

